# Poling Platform cup holder



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Those of you with cup holders mounted flush into the top of the platform, Where seems to be the best location to mount it? 

I purchased the cup holder and I want to mount it where I wont be stepping on my beer while poling. I am somewhat limited due to the aluminum supports but I'm thinking more towards the front middle.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Mine is on the front rightish.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I mounted mine on the back right. I usually pole on my left hand side and I have a manual tilt motor so I didn’t want to hit my head on it tilting the motor up.


----------



## verystrange (Oct 6, 2017)

This is what I did so I didnt have to cut any holes. Works awesome https://www.rammount.com/part/RAM-B-132BU Just get the clamp for the size pipe on your platform and good to go


----------

